# Hi all, nice to meet you~



## Taro (Dec 2, 2009)

Just a quick introduction. Joined the forum at the suggestion of a friend and I'm feeling a little strange about these personality types (I am consistently getting 2 different ones and not feeling entirely convinced by any). So I think I am INTJ, but who knows really >.>

Aaanyways aside from that I am an artist, and I hope to meet some cool people here~


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings Taro and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum Taro. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum* :happy:


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi, Taro. Welcome to the forum. roud:

Do you want some snack? :wink:


----------



## Drake (Oct 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, hope you find your stay here enlightening and fun.


----------



## isthatheidi (Nov 21, 2009)

Welcome! If you read threads from/about the different types, you might be able to spot yourself more in one certain type than others.


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum; please enjoy your stay. Whether you turn out to be INTJ or otherwise, I do hope you contribute.


----------



## Taro (Dec 2, 2009)

Thank you for the welcomes everyone (and the snack  ). I look forward to meeting some cool people here!


----------



## Robatix (Mar 26, 2009)

Taro said:


> I look forward to meeting some cool people here!


Boy, are you in for a surprise!

Yeah no seriously everybody is really great. >__>


----------



## Arioche (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome welcome, loving the stream of INTJs coming in. <3
Enjoy your stay, lots of fun here.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Taro said:


> Just a quick introduction. Joined the forum at the suggestion of a friend and I'm feeling a little strange about these personality types (I am consistently getting 2 different ones and not feeling entirely convinced by any). So I think I am INTJ, but who knows really >.>
> 
> Aaanyways aside from that I am an artist, and I hope to meet some cool people here~



Greetings Taro! Welcome to Personality Cafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum! We hope you have a great time with us! If you need help typing yourself we have a forum called "What's my Personality Type" to help you out.


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

Robby lies. I've yet to meet one cool person here.

Really.

I swear.

*runs*

I miss you. Where have you been all my life?


----------



## Taro (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks for the welcomes all 

I miss you too K, have you been well? We shall catch up soon! <3


----------



## Indigo Knight (Apr 25, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Taro.


----------



## Taro (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks Indigo


----------

